# Can i fish with a hook while spear fishing in North Dakota?



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Subject says it all, i went to ndgf and read and didnt see anything, and just wanna know before i try.


----------



## tt350z (Dec 17, 2012)

"It is illegal to return fish to the water after they are
speared. Possession of a spear is counted as a hook-and-line
fishing pole while darkhouse spearfishing. Legal darkhouse
spear equipment shall be any manually powered
shaft with barbed points. The spearhead shall not exceed
12 inches in width. Pneumatic or rubber band powered
spear guns may not be used. Artificials and all legal bait
with the exception of live white sucker and rainbow smelt
may be used as decoys. Any line used for a decoy will
be considered a hook-and-line fishing pole if a hook is
attached to the line."

Page 24 of fishing regulation

So spear + 3 fishing poles/tipups are good to go.


----------



## FinsFeathersFurs (Nov 15, 2012)

If you're asking about fishing with a line down through your spear hole, no you cannot in ND. However, in MN you can. If I am wrong somebody correct me, but that's what we have always obeyed.


----------

